# Sprayer Boom Height



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

What is everyone's opinion on how high a sprayer boom needs to be? I had a platform built but it's 37 inches high. I can reduce it by maybe 10 inches then I'll have to rig something up to make the nozzles lower. I thought I read somewhere 18-19 inches?


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I like as low as I can get while still achieving the needed spread. Lower = less drift and really drives the spray into the turf.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

If you're using TeeJet nozzles, they have recommended height and spacing specs depending on the nozzle you're using. Those specs should give you the best coverage/uniformity.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

yes 20" off the ground.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TeeJet nozzle performance data for 110° nozzles is based on 20" nozzle height and 20" spacing. That said, as long as you maintain that 1:1 height-to-space ratio you should be good from a uniform coverage perspective.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Ware said:


> TeeJet nozzle performance data for 110° nozzles is based on 20" nozzle height and 20" spacing. That said, as long as you maintain that 1:1 height-to-space ratio you should be good from a uniform coverage perspective.


I'll definitely be trying to figure out how to lower it then. I can't get that ratio at this height. 
Thanks for the insight.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Conduit is always easy to bend for testing.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

How do you plan to keep the front wheels on the ground?


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

J_nick said:


> How do you plan to keep the front wheels on the ground?


I drove it around with the tank full. No or kind so far. But it hasn't been tested extensively.


----------

